# Quadriceps tendon rupture



## sheilarkey

Does anyone have documentation that states 27385 should be coded when there is a quadriceps 'tendon' rupture - even though the muscle isn't really ruptured?  The CPT code and the Encoder Pro description are very literal to muscle repair and not tendon repair but I thought I had seen something about using this CPT code for the tendon repair too.


----------



## MARY K

have you cked 27306-27307 these are inclusive to 27385; used ingenix orthopaedics  lower hips and below


----------



## mbort

I think the 27385 is the most appropriate for repair of the quadriceps.  The crosscoder has more diagnosis codes than just a "rupture".  I would read the lay description in the coders desk reference and compare with your op note to see if it fits.  If it does, use it.


----------



## lfollebout

There is no code for the repair of the quadriceps TENDON, it must be reported with the unlisted code.  Per CPT "do not select a CPT code that merely approximates teh service provided".


----------



## mbort

lfollebout said:


> There is no code for the repair of the quadriceps TENDON, it must be reported with the unlisted code.  Per CPT "do not select a CPT code that merely approximates teh service provided".



I disagree.

27385  Suture of quadriceps or hamstring muscle rupture; primary  

quadriceps       (kwŏd'rĭ-sěps')  Pronunciation Key  

The large, four-part muscle at the front of the thigh that arises in the hip and pelvis and inserts *as a strong tendon *below the kneecap (patella). The quadriceps straightens and helps stabilize the knee.


----------



## risnerclan

I agree with mbort.


----------



## Bennett64

*Arthrotomy/ quadriceps repair?*

Saw this thread, and although it is old, was wondering if appropriate to also code the Arthrotomy, drainage of hematoma with the quadriceps tendon repair?

thanks
PB


----------



## martnel

I too thought it was 27385, then I saw in the AHIMA CCS_P Exam Prep book they give 27664 as the answer for the repair of a quadriceps tendon rupture... Exam 1, case #8... that was a bit of a surprise to me.


----------



## JMateski

*repair quadriceps rupture*

27664 is for repair of a extensor tendon in the lower leg (tibia or fibula) or ankle joint.  AHIMA's prep books have been fraught with error.
Mary's answer is the correct one


----------

